# Tall Pines/Mobile DQ results



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

Anyone have the results?


----------



## Buck Mann (Apr 16, 2003)

This is second hand:

Tall Pines (Saturday)
FIRST 42 Deuce/Jeff Talley
SECOND 27 Mr. Big/Mike Long
THIRD 9 Abby/Rick Stawski
FOURTH 3 Rocket/Darrell Frisbie
RJ 1 Jett/Bo Taylor
Jam 8 Sonny/Jim Van Egan
Jam 16 Nitro/Paul Brown
Jam 18 Cree/Kevin Cheff
Jam 44 Mena/Kevin Cheff

Mobile (Sunday)
FIRST 9 Deuce/Jeff Talley
SECOND 8 Suzy/Monica Cundari
THIRD 1 Karma/Leta Rovelstad
FOURTH 24 Jj/Bo Taylor
RJ 16 Crook/Mike Long
Jam 11 Yaba/Paul Brown
Jam 34 Hoss/Becky Mills


----------



## Buck Mann (Apr 16, 2003)

Oh, by the way, congratulations Becky and Hoss!!!

Buck


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Which stake were those results for, Buck?

kg


----------



## Buck Mann (Apr 16, 2003)

I'm sorry, those are the Qual results. Keith, was your pup running?

Buck


----------



## Michelle Eason (Sep 11, 2003)

Way to go Becky & Hoss!!


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Not in the Qual, no.....and you won't be seeing his name in any of the results.....  ....................

kg


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Congratulations Paul Brown with Yabba and Nitro. Now get going in the Am!!!!  

Yahoooo Becky! Good on you!

Angie


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Congrats Becky and Hoss!!! Yipppeeee...

FOM


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

*Tall Pines/Mobile D and Q*

Thanks Y'all!
I was sooo proud of my boy - he tried his heart out on a long, cold (very cold) technical water blind with a horrendous crosswind.
I botched up the water marks but no wonder - that's the first time we've seen water marks in a trial (um, no, it wasn't our first one...)!
It was so much fun watching the other dogs.
Thanks again.
Becky and Hoss


----------



## David Baty (Nov 1, 2003)

any word on the derbies. Charlie Ross was running the Sandhill derby dogs for the first time.


----------



## Dave Kress (Dec 20, 2004)

*Congrats becky and Hoss*

I know you guys worked hard for that finish- really happy for ya.
I join KG in saying my pup was not there in the end of the Tall Pines Derby. It was Faith's debut and she had the honor of going first.
dave and marty


----------



## Stuart Gray (Apr 23, 2003)

CONGRATULATIONS BECKY & HOSS!!!! I just heard the news - way to go!!! Sounds like the blind handling secrets we learned last weekend paid off big time!! May many more "4th series" cross your path in the future!


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Valerie Marks and Catcher won the Saturday Derby.

Way to go Valerie and Catcher!


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Congratulations, Becky and Hoss!! I know how proud you are of him.

Best of luck getting ready for you know who! :wink: 

Andy


----------



## carolp (Nov 23, 2004)

Congratulations, Becky and Hoss!! I am so proud of you two. 

Carol


----------



## Val Ducross (Mar 18, 2005)

Just read the news! Way to go everyone, but especially to Becky and Hoss!!!! That is awesome  8) . Also to Valarie Marks and Catcher!!!!! Huge Congratulations!!!

Val


----------



## Andy (Apr 20, 2004)

Way to go HOSS; I'm sure that you're proud of BECKY! :wink: 
Jake


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Andy said:


> Way to go HOSS; I'm sure that you're proud of BECKY! :wink:
> Jake


No, Mom embarassed us all when she mucked up the water marks. But like she said, we never have seen those before.
And yeah, we are some more proud of Valerie and Catcher, too.
Hoss


----------



## Matt McKenzie (Oct 9, 2004)

Great job, Becky. Congrats. By the way, the Yaba dog in the Qual; is that the Kerrybrook dog?


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Thanks, Matt. Yes, he's listed in the program as Kerrybrooks in High Spirits. He's gorgeous.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Becky Mills said:


> Thanks, Matt. Yes, he's listed in the program as Kerrybrooks in High Spirits. He's gorgeous.


And he was easy to train to. This from a gal that did part of his training! :wink: His owner did most of it!!!

Angie


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Way To Go Becky & Hoss!!!!!!!


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Dave;
I think Charlie Ross handled the same dog to 2nd place in both Derbies and got a Jam.


----------



## Kyle B (May 5, 2005)

I haven't been able to get the full report, but I talked to Bo Taylor on Sunday night and this is what I have of the dogs who he handled that ribboned in the Derby:

Saturday: 

3rd Place: Taylorlab's True Blue - Garry & Sue Taylor

Sunday:

3rd Place: Ashland's Heart of Dixie - Me - Dixie is the dog in my Avatar.

Either RJ or JAM (not sure): Taylorlab's True Blue - Garry & Sue Taylor

He also had some Qual ribbons, but those have already been posted.


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

Congrats on the 3rd!!


----------



## KJB (Jul 1, 2003)

Way-da-go Becky and Hoss! Y'all done good.


----------



## DL (Jan 13, 2003)

I heard that a sibling of my pup who just turned 10 months today got a 4th in the Mobile Derby.  (Ottercreek's Skywalker II, owner: Leta Rovelstad) Congratulations to Ms. Rovelstad!


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2006)

*Re: Tall Pines/Mobile D and Q*



Becky Mills said:


> Thanks Y'all!
> I was sooo proud of my boy - he tried his heart out on a long, cold (very cold) technical water blind with a horrendous crosswind.
> I botched up the water marks but no wonder - that's the first time we've seen water marks in a trial (um, no, it wasn't our first one...)!
> It was so much fun watching the other dogs.
> ...


You mean he actually kept his butt on the ground through the last series???  Congratulations!!! Great job!

And congrats to Val, too. (and everyone else)

-K


----------

